

Companies brace for end of cheap made-in-China era - mapleoin
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Companies-brace-for-end-of-apf-2437567795.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=3&asset=&ccode=

======
fondue
... and prepare themselves for things to be made cheap elsewhere?

